# Is there a watch list?



## ShadowArktis (Jan 1, 2013)

Is there somewhere where I can view all the people I am currently watching?
if so, how do i view it D:


----------



## Monster. (Jan 1, 2013)

My FA > Page Management > Manage Watch List


----------



## Taralack (Jan 1, 2013)

Or if you don't want to edit it, go to your userpage, and scroll down to the box that says "is watching" and click "full list".


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 1, 2013)

or 
your profile page>Watching>push the button with the numbers- example: watching (2332)> click> list pops up in alphabetical order.


----------

